# Trane R22 Heat Pump High head pressure



## heatme

Hello 
Forum
First off , thanks to the many knowledgeable technicians, contractors, and service people on this site.
Friday I ran into a heat pump call that threw me. Trane 10 yr old split system R22 high efficiency with txv in both sections.,In the cooling mode The head press, shot up to 410 psi. the suction press. 48 psi. the super heat was 40 degrees . the amp draw 4.8 on the comp. the outdoor fan motor was bringing plenty of air across the coil. The reverse-valve would not shift if I removed 24 volts off O terminal. I thought reverse valve problem or restriction somewhere. Any suggestion or reccomendations?

Thanks
heatme


----------



## beenthere

Sounds like a restriction or the indoor TXV's power head lost its charge. And someone added gas to it to try and get the suction pressure up.


----------



## cascadehvac

high head and low suction? low suction is often low air flow. might have a charge problem and an air flow issue


----------



## heatme

ok
I told customer the that it was prossible restriction and the txv was bad and i would have to replace so I could further diagnose the unit.she okayed and relaced txv, nitro press. test ok then pulled deep vaccum. Weigh in freon unit performing like champ. Yea, I understand why you use been there.
Thanks
heatme


----------



## beenthere

heatme said:


> ok
> I told customer the that it was prossible restriction and the txv was bad and i would have to replace so I could further diagnose the unit.she okayed and relaced txv, nitro press. test ok then pulled deep vaccum. Weigh in freon unit performing like champ. Yea, I understand why you use been there.
> Thanks
> heatme


I beat my head against more then one wall in the past, and once in a while still.


----------

